# Wieviel kb/Seite darf man haben?



## strangequark (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo

 Wieviel kb pro Seite sind zumutbar? Sind 50kb noch im Rahmen? Soviel hat nämlich meine Startseite auf http://www.blackcasino.at (Bild und Hoverbild = 2*25kb)

 Grüße,
 strangequark


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2005)

Ich habe sie gerade mal besucht und hatte nicht das Gefühl, es würde lange dauern..
--Grien--Habe ja auch DSL-- Bei ISDN oder Modem-Nutzern fällt sowas mehr ins
Gewicht, wir haben immer max 20kb als Grenze genommen. Meine "InArbeit"-Seite
hat pro Seite zw 3 und 7kb. (+Pic etwa 15kb)

mfg chmee


----------



## hpvw (31. Januar 2005)

Tja, mit 3MBit/s DSL ist die Seite schnell genug geladen.
Rechnung für einen Modembenutzer mit 64 kbit/s:
64 / 8 = 8 kbyte/s
50 kb / 8 kb / s = 6,25 s
Also 6,25 Sekunden, wenn die Verbindung des Modembenutzers 1a arbeitet. Für eine Zugangsseite ist das IMHO viel zu lange.
Die Seite bietet absolut null Information und dafür soll einer dann über 6 Sekunden warten?
Vielleicht weisst Du den User darauf hin, dass noch eine inhaltsleere Grafik geladen wird   
Dann kann er gleich auf den sofort sichtbaren "Enter"-Link klicken.

Eine Seite, die inhaltlich Bilder bietet (z.B. eine Gallerie) kann gerne auch 50kb und mehr vertragen, aber eine Seite, die ohne Informationsgehalt dasteht oder im Wesentlichen Textinformation bietet sollte deutlich weniger haben.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2005)

50 Kilo  halt ich normalerweise nicht für zuviel...irgendwo hab ich als Richtwerte mal gelesen
Startseite->50
andere->100

Wenn man nicht ganz ohne Grafiken auskommen will, wirds kaum möglich sein, da deutlich weniger zu erreichen.


Das Problem ist,wie hpvw erwähnte,.... da ist NULL Information->das ist für eine Startseite der Supergau.
Gerade dort, wo man als erstes anlandet, muss man so schnell wie möglich Infos en masse bekommen. Solche Eingangsseiten halte ich für überflüssig und kontraproduktiv.
Hier und da schau ich mir mal ein Flash-Intro an, wenns geil ist... aber dieses Attribut trifft auf diese Seite nicht zu


----------



## redlama (1. Februar 2005)

Auf www.webmasterplan.com kannst Du die Ladezeit Deiner Seite überprüfen lassen.

redlama


----------



## macleod (1. Februar 2005)

strangequark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wieviel kb pro Seite sind zumutbar? Sind 50kb noch im Rahmen? Soviel hat nämlich meine Startseite auf http://www.blackcasino.at (Bild und Hoverbild = 2*25kb)
> 
> ...



Hallo Strangequark,

die Seite wird bei mir ziemlich schnell angezeigt. Finde ich gut so. Im Allgemeinen täuscht man sich, wenn man denkt, dass z.B. 50 kB wenig sind. Mit diesen "wenigen" kB kann man ziemlich viel darstellen. Daneben gehört noch eine gute Bildoptimierung dazu, dann sparst du auch noch Speicher. 

Auch im Zeitalter von ADSL, Internet über Kabel, etc. gibt es immer noch ziemlich viele User, die mit einem analogen Modem unterwegs sind. Die Frage, welche Zielgruppe dir wichtig ist, musst du letztlich selber beantworten.

Ich empfehle dir nach dem Grundsatz "weniger ist oftmals mehr" vorzugehen. Dann kannst du beide Usergruppen ansprechen und musst nicht unbedingt wichtigen Inhalt weglassen. 

Gruss

macleod


----------



## strangequark (1. Februar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht weisst Du den User darauf hin, dass noch eine inhaltsleere Grafik geladen wird


 
 Hallo

 Ich denke nicht, dass das mehr Ladezeit bedeutet. Schließlich ist die inhaltsleere Grafik (height & width=0) die Hovergrafik, die man sieht wenn man auf das große Bild fährt. D.h. ich lade sie nur vor, damit sie beim Hovern gleich erscheint...

 Ich hab auch die 2 großen .jpeg Bilder auf 50% gestellt, sie sind also schon halb so groß wie normal...


----------



## hpvw (1. Februar 2005)

strangequark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, dass das mehr Ladezeit bedeutet. Schließlich ist die inhaltsleere Grafik (height & width=0) die Hovergrafik, die man sieht wenn man auf das große Bild fährt. D.h. ich lade sie nur vor, damit sie beim Hovern gleich erscheint...


Ich meine nicht die Hovergrafik mit inhaltsleer. Auch die ursprüngliche Grafik bietet für den User keine Information und ist somit inhaltsleer und baut sich beim Modemuser unter Umständen nur sehr langsam auf.

Ich persönlich mag solche Logo-, Flash, Gateway- oder Introseiten ohnehin nicht. Aber ich weiss auch, dass viele Kunden (des Webdesigners, nicht des werbenden Unternehmens) so etwas fordern und es ist meist schwer oder gar unmöglich, Ihnen das auszureden.

Wenn man es denn unbedingt einbauen will oder soll, ist es sicher ratsam, das Intro so klein, wie möglich zu halten. Ich denke mal, mit 25 kb für die Introseite ist es ausreichend klein.

Viele (ich auch) klicken ohnehin sofort auf den "Enter"- oder "Skip Intro"-Link, insbesondere, wenn erst mal ein Flash-Ladebalken gaaanz langsam von links nach rechts wandert.

Solange überhaupt so ein Link da ist, ist das größte Problem bezüglich Userärger ja schon mal behoben. Du kannst Dir aber trotzdem nochmal den Absatz über unsinnige Eingangsseiten auf  bestviewed.de durchlesen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## kurtparis (1. Februar 2005)

Ich würde sagen man kann nicht veralgemeinern. Es kommt immer 1. auf den Inhalt der Seite 2. auf die Zielgruppe an. Z.B. eine Site eines Fotografen oder eine die sich mit einem Film beschäftigt, macht keinen Sinn wenn sie fast nur aus Text besteht oder die Bilder "zu tode" optimisiert sind.
Ausserdem habe ich, seit dem ich DSL habe auch schon festgestellt, dass manche dynamische Sites die praktisch nur aus Text bestanden, manchmal länger zum laden brauchten (weil der Server stark belastet war) als andere aufwendige Flash-Sites...
Im übrigen dürft die grösse in KB allmählich durch die weite verbreitung von DSL-Anschlüssen an bedeutung verlieren...


----------

